# Any fun dog shows in Devon 16th/17th July??



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

A friend of mine is coming down to Devon for a week in July and she wanted to go to a dog show in the area either 16th or 17th July? I haven't heard of any for that weekend, just wondered if there was any on and I'll let her know. She has two Border Collies that she shows very often, and just wants to attend one whole she's on holiday 

Thanks x


----------



## ZoeA (Apr 24, 2010)

Broadclyst Fun Day and Dog Show (nr Exeter)
16th July 11am
On the green


----------

